# Advice needed for a move to the USA



## rossdavies (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,

My name is Ross and I am a experienced IT professional with 8 years of varied experience and I'm looking to relocate to the Arizona area - specifically in/around Phoenix.

I have visited the area on several occasions over the last 12 months though my current job and not only to I love the area but I have met a great girl. I wanted to move there after my first visit but now I have met my girlfriend I want to be there to be able to spend time with her and for the relationship to grow.

As for my background, I have a Bachelors Degree in Computer Science, I worked as a Oracle DBA for 5 years before starting work with a very large European defence company in a role as a data centre analyst - specifically managing large storage platforms, virtualisation and system design and integration.

I am trying the usual methods to growing my professional network in Phoenix, I am applying for jobs both online and offline, and I have a local number redirecting to my mobile phone through Skype to have a local point of presence for companies/individuals to call me.

I am willing to consider any method of increasing my chances of finding work, even a career break to spend some more time in the city. I also have the potential of taking voluntary redundancy too but the last thing I want to end up without a job in either the US or UK in 6 months time.

Can anyone offer any advice on the options that I have available to me or maybe any good networking contacts for an IT professional looking in the Phoenix area? 

If there is any more info that would help please let me know.

Cheers,
Ross


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Ross,

I can't help you, but this might: "headhuntersdirectory(dot)com". Any possibility of your girlfriend relocating to the UK???

Good luck with the search and your relationship.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Time to do some US visa homework, revamp your resume to US standards and get the word out. LinkedIn, Dice, IT blogs are good sources of information. Big boards such as CareerBuilder and Monster are soso. 
We had a recent poster in SA working on this and he has his ducks in a row. Search function will bring his contact info up.


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Check out Dice(dot)com. 

Experienced DBA's are sometimes tough to find, so you have that going for you. I would emphasize that experience and include a lot of key words, or buzz words, in your resume that a recruiter would look for in an experienced DBA. For another tip, emphasize what you HAVE done or accomplished vs. what you are CAPABLE of doing. 

Monster & CareerBuilder aren't great places to find a job. I would recommend researching and seeing what larger IT shops are in that area and applying directly to them via the "jobs" or "careers" sections of their websites. Our recruiters always start there before jumping into Monster, etc. 

A lot of companies limit the roles they will sponsor. Mine, for example, will only sponsor Software Engineers.


----------

